# Walton Hills, OH area pushes?



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Bidding on several commercial accounts in the area, a couple of them are seasonal and I am just trying to get a general idea of the amount of pushes averaged per season. Seems that the area gets about 30" of snowfall per season where our area (10-15min west) gets about 60"

just wanted to know how many times you guys service your locations with a 2" trigger, we did between 20-25 pushes last year.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a couple by my shop out there last year, it seemed to me that we got way more snow out there than in parma area. I would still say the average is just about what it would be in parma/broadview hts area (secondary snow belt).
I easily did 20+ pushes at some of my places out that way.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

so id be safe to assume similar conditions to parma/seven hills/independence area? thats what i mostly deal with. just made me wonder since they reported almost half of our snowfall amounts. thanks for the heads up.


----------

